# chewing and stuff



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Boom is now 9 months old. He was such a good young pup, but recently he's started gettin into trouble,


He seeks out things in the house to chew on and paper to shred. the wierd thing is he only does it when we're home. No other time.

He is perfectly good when we're not home and has full roam of the house. Mostly its when he wants attention and someone is doing something else. 

What's causing this? How do I stop it?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Does he have plenty of toys to chew on? Are you able to spend some time with him just playing on the floor, fetch or tug?

As you said, he is probably trying to get your attention.... try spending some time playing with him before he does something naughty to get your attention; this way your are not encourageing the negative behavior.... after you play for a while if he misbehaves your can gently scold him and give him an appropriate toy to chew on and play with.

Judi


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

He has LOTS of stuff to play with.

Stuffed animals, kongs, rope toys, and I always make sure he has a bone to chew on.

I do spend a lot of time playing with him. It'll be less next month because I'll be headin back to school (both as a teacher and a student).

This has only been a recent thing.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley is not an awful chewer, but he does chew the corner of one of my couches when he is irritated b/c I am on the computer and not paying attention to him... :wacko: he has made quite a mess of it! Quickly!  
I am picking up the bitter apple saturday when i go to puppy class.








Hope it works as well for me Nichole....


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Its not that he chews one thing in particular.

Usually its paper. He goes and finds something from somewhere where we have no idea and comes back and chews on it right in front of me. I can scold him til I'm blue in the face and I dont think it'd make a difference.

really he only seems to do it to my mother in law. Mommy's usually enough entertainment and good enough for cuddling that he's happy.

He likes to do it when the MIL is reading the paper, watching tv, talking on the phone, or eating.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Bitter Apple was a waste of money in my house lol When Morgan went in to get neutered, they used some sort of a spray stitch on him instead of regular stitches, so of course, they wanted him to leave it alone. Of course he woudln't, so they sprayed him with it, didnt help at all so they tried a spray that was basically the same thing except a stronger stuff, still he wouldn't leave them alone so they finally did the lamp shade thing to him.

He also had a nice cushiony bed in his crate to sleep on, nope...he started chewing it up. I sprayed it with the bitter apple, no dice, didn't work, he didn't care. I gave up on the spray and just started keeping a closer eye on him til he grew out of the chewing. lol


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kit001_@Jul 29 2004, 11:21 PM
> *Bitter Apple was a waste of money in my house lol When Morgan went in to get neutered, they used some sort of a spray stitch on him instead of regular stitches, so of course, they wanted him to leave it alone. Of course he woudln't, so they sprayed him with it, didnt help at all so they tried a spray that was basically the same thing except a stronger stuff, still he wouldn't leave them alone so they finally did the lamp shade thing to him.
> 
> He also had a nice cushiony bed in his crate to sleep on, nope...he started chewing it up. I sprayed it with the bitter apple, no dice, didn't work, he didn't care. I gave up on the spray and just started keeping a closer eye on him til he grew out of the chewing. lol*


 That will probably be my luck too.. :lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ellie would search for stuff and do bad things too. we were wondering why---its because she was bored! lol. to really keep them out of trouble is by keeping them tired. since he's a puppy it will be pretty easy to tire him out. really long walks with spurts of running---playing catch and running around and hiding treats. we would probably play with ellie for an hour straight and then she would pass out. it was cute.


----------



## terrig (Jun 7, 2004)

Roscoe & Lexie destroy their toys. Every toy I get them they destroy. I get them a new one everytime I go to Petsmart. If it has stuffing, the stuffing will be all over the floor in 5 - 10 minutes tops! They chew and bite pieces off of the rubber toys! Does anyone know of any "indestructible" toys out there?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

kong has indestructable toys. also when you go to the petstore---look for things that say "hard to destroy". like tires and stuff.


----------



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi! I totally agree with Dr. Cathy! They do that because they are bored and a lot of times doggies will sleep when you are not at home..but the second you walk in the door..they want to PLAY..and Play..and play..and play and play! I usually take my dog out for a brisk walk, play hide and seek, throw toys for her to fetch..let her chase me around..and trust me...your doggie will pass out with happiness!


----------

